# Sinn dieser Schaltung



## Abdul (3 September 2009)

Hallole!

Ich hab hier ne Platine mit ner Bauteilkombination aus der ich net
schlau werd.

Siehe Bild...

Ach so, die beiden Dioden sind 4148PH und der Poti isch ein
10kOhm Teil...

Macht doch gar keinen Sinn diese Schaltung oder?

An beiden seiten liegen 12 V an...

Vielen Dank


Gruß
Abbu


----------



## centipede (3 September 2009)

Ich denke es handelt sich hier um eine doppelte Spannungseinspeisung.
Die Dioden entkoppeln die beiden Quellen falls eine Quelle ausfällt.
Mit dem Poti kannst du einen Abgleich machen, so dass beide Quellen genau die selbe Spannung haben.

Die Verbraucher sind zwischen den beiden Dioden angeschlossen.

Gruß, Centi


----------



## Abdul (3 September 2009)

Hallo!

Lach mal...da isch nix dazwischen angeschlossen...das iss ja das
dämliche....

Gruß
      Abbu


----------



## centipede (3 September 2009)

HAHA...*ROFL*

na ja wer weiß was die sich dann dabei gedacht haben.


----------

